# To customize or not to customize?



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Is more money made from sites offering customers the ability to customize their own tees? I really want to just use my own designs, however, I would like to customize for schools and that sort of thing. Can I just send them a sample design if their interested or have them send me a design that they want to use?


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

The sites you mention are going to make money, after all, that's what we all want to do. You can make some money that way, but the only way to make profit is to design it and make it yourself.

.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mrstakeebie said:


> Is more money made from sites offering customers the ability to customize their own tees? I really want to just use my own designs, however, I would like to customize for schools and that sort of thing. Can I just send them a sample design if their interested or have them send me a design that they want to use?


There's no reason why you can't do both


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think offering the customization will attract customers your other designs will not. This will expose you to more potential customers. I say go for it and best of luck . .....JB


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

Go for a text input box on the product page, they can then add text, and/ or an image upload link to a root php file with CMOD 777 settings. You can learn to do this from just about any beginers php book or google for it.


----------

